# The Bass are on!!!!!



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Me and a buddy took these yesterday on cranks. 5.2# 3.4# 3.6# and 3.4#


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

Where did you catch them at? Did you release them?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice sack!! What depth/range were those bad boys haunting??
Makes me wonder why i havent planned a trip for this weekend


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

I was going to work on the boat tomorrow. This makes me want to go fishing instead.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

conley1414 said:


> Where did you catch them at? Did you release them?


They were caught in a lake and then released


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Nice sack!! What depth/range were those bad boys haunting??
> Makes me wonder why i havent planned a trip for this weekend


They were pretty shallow...5-6 ft


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

robertj298 said:


> and then released


In what lake?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice!!
I'm heading down to the AEP ponds this weekend.
Slow rolling a white spinnerbait and jig-n-pigs sre the usual suspects this time of year.
Maybe I'll grab a few cranks though too.....

Appreciate the report!


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice catch! That confirms whether or not I was going to hit the streams or the lakes, due to the water temps. Looks like I'm going to the lake to test my new fishfinder for my kayak.


----------



## druw900 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice catch Robert. Looks like you had better luck than I did today.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job, im jealous. Guess i picked the wrong lake the other day.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch . Al will be smiling all year now..... Won't be long..... Time to get everything ready....

GarryS


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That's an awesome day man! Big bag day!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

What pigs! Great job guys


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

you don't mind tellin your buddy's you hooked up a hawg when she looks like this!









my cousin hooked up with this cow today at a spot graciously shared by a fellow OGF'er. I owe you one dude!


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

skycruiser said:


> you don't mind tellin your buddy's you hooked up a hawg when she looks like this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good spot I know the one. Horrible summer pond though. Nice BASS!


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice fish(es)!! Hopefully this weekend will produce some fish like those.


----------



## heavydutyload (Sep 9, 2009)

nice bag! what was the water temp?


----------



## BrOnZeBaCk BuTcHeR (Jul 23, 2008)

nice catch! I would not want to fish behind you fellas. great pics.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

heavydutyload said:


> nice bag! what was the water temp?


It just touched 50 degrees in the late afternoon after starting at about 46


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice group of fish.
Things are only gonna get better from here on out.

Congrats!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

BigBen said:


> Nice catch! That confirms whether or not I was going to hit the streams or the lakes, due to the water temps. Looks like I'm going to the lake to test my new fishfinder for my kayak.


what kind of fish finder u gonna try?itried the fishin buddy & didnt like how i had to rig it on my yak.still lookin 4 one to use.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice catch guy's Keep posting them


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

Good work guys. That is the way to start the season!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Some nice fish!! That one is a hawg!


----------

